# M_J Sends Fun



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a lot of irons in the fire lately, and I've been wanting to try out this "flechette" thing that MJ has been posting about. Well, yesterday, I got this in the mailbox:



... a really cool little fork, all set up for dart flinging!

Shooting these things is really fun! The yellow tubes propel these flechettes pretty nicely at a little less than my usual 10 yards -- maybe 8-9 yards, they're at their best. For those of you who haven't seen them, here's what the darts look like:



This one is what I'd call a "snubnose" setup, which MJ says is just for killing cans -- and it certainly does do some damage.



I can imagine what a set of 30-60 tubes would add to this hitting power! (I will be trying this soon.)

Now, this next version is quite interesting...



Y'all just know I will be sharpening the tip of that sucker, don't you? As is, it stuck tip first into a piece of cardboard every time.

Let's take another look at this cool little shooter, too. Nice job on this, Mike. I think you posted the design in the DIY section, right? . . . Nice!



Thanks a million, MJ! Now that I've got my start with these darts, I will be doing some experimenting with proper weights to match them with some 30-60's. These are really fun and they are accurate once you get the hang of them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool, man! 
The fork is one I made last year. I just thought to myself "what elements do I want all in one slingshot? " and freehanded that one out.
Those TTY bands are just for you to get a feel for shooting the darts. That weight works great with looped 1842s. Cut them a little shorter than normal because you lose some draw length with the flechettes. I'll post a picture of how I do them here in a bit.
I wanted somebody else to try these out and figured who better than the guy that's given me so much in terms of both slingshots and inspiration.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they are fun i find my self shooting them more and more.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Definately looks interesting.

Something I may try in coming months when not quite so sort of busy.

Christmas coming up and all that stuff.
Likely Feb. before life gets back to normal.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there a tutorial on how to make these? ...

They do look pretty simple..and the pics pretty much explanitory...

What size threaded bar? ... length to cut them? How are the paracord flies attached?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll make a tutorial if you want. There seems to be virtually no interest in this slingshooting variation but I'll get it going for those who are into it.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

M.J said:


> I'll make a tutorial if you want. There seems to be virtually no interest in this slingshooting variation but I'll get it going for those who are into it.


Im gonna give it a go...

A tutorial would be tood on how to make them... and hold them in the 'pouch/loops'


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool concept! No return to sender issues?


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooter MJ, you guys are both braver than me. I would enjoy to see the tutorial .


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good work MJ , sweet little shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> Cool concept! No return to sender issues?


None at all if you make them like this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool concept! No return to sender issues?
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Replace the yarn tail with duct-tape fletchings like those created by Jorge Sprave. And the tip of the dart can't be too long or it will tumble in flight. Reducing the drag will significantly increase speed and power.

And add a hex nut at the back of the dart for grip.

Edit: Actually, I won't even try this in reality, there is always a room for mistake if anything goes wrong, like bent dart shafts, too long tip, fork hits and stuff. It needs mechanical slingshots to be 100% safe. Go ahead and use them if you're mentally ready to face some potential accidents. Don't recommend this stuff for especially the new, inexperienced shooters.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the 550 cord makes it fly better than fletchings and the wing nut make a smooth release.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

HOE said:


> Replace the yarn tail with duct-tape fletchings like those created by Jorge Sprave. And the tip of the dart can't be too long or it will tumble in flight. Reducing the drag will significantly increase speed and power.
> 
> And add a hex nut at the back of the dart for grip.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I won't even try this in reality, there is always a room for mistake if anything goes wrong, like bent dart shafts, too long tip, fork hits and stuff. It needs mechanical slingshots to be 100% safe. Go ahead and use them if you're mentally ready to face some potential accidents. Don't recommend this stuff for especially the new, inexperienced shooters.


Thanks, this is very helpful advice from somebody who has never even attempted to do this.

Joerg probably didn't pursue these any further because flechettes with duct tape fletchings generally fly like crap. I spent many, many hours trying different designs of duct tape fletchings and none of them worked even a fraction as well as the paracord "troll head" darts pictured here (thanks to "ghost0311/8541 for turning me on to them).

The length of the tip is actually less critical than you'd think. I wouldn't put the wing nut any further up than about a third of the way from the front but even then they fly fine, as do the "snub nose" style pictured above.

I've said numerous times that I consider flechettes to be "experts only" ammo. If you're new to the sport or petrified that you're going to shoot yourself in the hand then I'd encourage you not to use them. Otherwise, wether you believe it or not, they shoot very much like regular ammo.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Preach it, MJ! These things fly really true and the snubnose ones are as safe as shooting any ball and safer than shooting rocks.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy many hours of fun with it ! Nice work


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

It definately gets me interested in trying these.

Hhoever, it is unlikely to be for several months.
By which time with luck; an even better arrangement can be discovered, if not, simply go with the design you have proved works.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

M.J., I'm totally interested in this! With the holiday's and all that entails, it may be a few weeks but I can't wait to put some of these together.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

HOE said:


> Replace the yarn tail with duct-tape fletchings like those created by Jorge Sprave. And the tip of the dart can't be too long or it will tumble in flight. Reducing the drag will significantly increase speed and power.
> 
> And add a hex nut at the back of the dart for grip.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I won't even try this in reality, there is always a room for mistake if anything goes wrong, like bent dart shafts, too long tip, fork hits and stuff. It needs mechanical slingshots to be 100% safe. Go ahead and use them if you're mentally ready to face some potential accidents. Don't recommend this stuff for especially the new, inexperienced shooters.


You only live once. I've had so much fun with these made the troll head way and sharpened to the max, the adrenalin build up with the thought of one of these darts piercing the back of the hand just spurs me on. :screwy:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

TSM said:


> M.J., I'm totally interested in this! With the holiday's and all that entails, it may be a few weeks but I can't wait to put some of these together.


They're a good time, for sure :thumbsup:
Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I think you are all totally nuts , but the wild side of me is winning and I'll have to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BlackBob said:


> I think you are all totally nuts , but the wild side of me is winning and I'll have to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.


Oh there are wilder things to do -- Joerg Sprave will show you on his slingshot channel. :king:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh yeah! These are awesome! Pics incoming on a new thread.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

These are real cool, def want to try this out!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I had the tutorial a few days ago and now can't find it. I'm learning the inconvenient truth that the Forum's content, for me at least, is superior to the Forum's search capabilities. I've learned the lesson to use an "outside" search engine like google:

slingshot forum bb shooter
slingshot forum diy

etc.

I may be missing something. Any tips warmly welcomed


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Snub nose flechette tutorial" is in the Tutorials sub forum and "Looped Tubes for Flechettes" is in Bands and Tubes.

I'd link you to them but my computer won't let me cut and paste for some reason :iono: :stupidcomp:


----------

